# las consecuencias que tiene el aprendizaje



## Vilaplana

Contexto: se habla sobre la formación continua de la gente mayor.

"Especialmente interesante encuentro las consecuencias que tiene el aprendizaje en nuestra calidad de vida"

"Besonders interessant finde ich die Wirkungen, die das Lernen auf unsere Lebensqualität hat"

¿Sería correcta la traducción al alemán?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Geviert

Yo diría _der Einfluß, die Folgen. _Más formal:_ Lernfolgen, Lernwirkungen. _Solo _Wirkung_ le da un sabor curioso a la frase, parece un tipo de aprendizaje con substancias psicodélicas (_Auswirkung_) 

pruebo:

_besonders interessant finde ich die Lernfolgen/die Lernwirkungen... auf unsere Lebensqualität.
_
Atención: sería importante precisar a qué aprendizaje en especial te refieres (también en mi frase. _Lernwirkungen:_ _wovon_?).


----------



## Vilaplana

Muchas gracias, buena propuesta.
Saludos.


----------



## chlapec

Hola. He aquí mi propuesta de traducción (interpretativa):
"Besonders interessant finde ich, wie sehr die Bildung unsere Lebensqualität positiv beeinflusst".


----------



## baufred

Vilaplana said:


> Contexto: se habla sobre la formación continua de la gente mayor.



... en este contexto mejor: 

... usando la frase de chlapec:
"Besonders interessant finde ich, wie sehr die lebenslange (Weiter-)Bildung unsere Lebensqualität positiv beeinflusst".

... o la frase original de Vilaplana:
"Besonders interessant finde ich die (Aus-)Wirkungen, die das lebenslange (Weiter-)Lernen auf unsere Lebensqualität hat"

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Geviert

excelente Baufred,

a ver este experimento con el nuevo contexto:

_besonders interessant finde ich die lebenslangen Lernwirkungen der Weiterbildung auf unsere Lebensqualität.

_prefiero la frase breve. Si debo escoger, me quedo con la corregida de Chlapec.



> Besonders interessant finde ich, wie sehr die lebenslange (Weiter-)Bildung unsere Lebensqualität positiv beeinflusst".


----------



## baufred

Geviert said:


> _besonders interessant finde ich die lebenslangen Lernwirkungen der Weiterbildung auf unsere Lebensqualität.
> _



... parece muy artificial - diríamos "sehr gedrechselt" (expresión del ebanista) por el doblado entre "Lern~" y "~bildung" ... y la relación entre "lebenslang" y "Weiter"bildung" que signalizan larga/o duración/tiempo

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Geviert

baufred said:


> ... parece muy artificial - diríamos "sehr gedrechselt" (expresión del ebanista) por el doblado entre "Lern~" y "~bildung" ... y la relación entre "lebenslang" y "Weiter"bildung" que signalizan larga/o duración/tiempo
> 
> Saludos  --  baufred  --



La frase es un poco curiosa, es cierto, pero nota que lo artificial depende mucho si entendemos _Lernen y *Bild*ung_ como sinónimos, que no lo son, mi estimado (y en la historia del _Bildungsideal _alemán mucho menos) 

Sobre _Weiterbildung _y _lebenslang _tienes razón tampoco me gusta.

saludos,


----------

